# 29 Apr 10:  CF Wainwright Pers "Arrested For Alleged Drug Trafficking"



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2010)

From the CF newsroom:


> .... The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS), the investigative arm of the Canadian Forces Military Police, in conjunction with the local Military Police, arrested four Canadian Forces (CF) members from Canadian Forces Base Wainwright in relation to alleged drug trafficking.
> 
> The arrests, made under section 130 of the National Defence Act (NDA), and pursuant to the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act, relate to alleged possession for the purpose of trafficking of a controlled substance in four cases. Several individuals were also identified for alleged possession of controlled substance.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (2 May 2010)

I'll be watching this with interest.


----------



## ModlrMike (2 May 2010)

No surprise here. Idle hands and the devil's work etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Ammo (2 May 2010)

Wainwright soldiers arrested for drug trafficking
  
EDMONTON — Four soldiers from CFB Wainwright have been arrested for allegedly trafficking drugs.

Several other soldiers could also face drug possession charges, the Canadian Forces investigative arm CFNIS said Thursday.

The identities of the soldiers are being withheld as charges have yet to be laid. 

Canadian Forces National Investigation Service spokeswoman Major Paule Poulin said they released news of the arrests despite a lack of charges to set the facts straight in the small military community at Wainwright.

“The Canadian Forces do not tolerate drug use by our members,” Poulin said. “We’ll see what the investigation brings. At this time it’s just arrests.”

When asked if incidents of drug trafficking by soldiers are common or rare, Poulin said: “I wouldn’t say that it’s that common. It happens once in a while.”


----------



## Ammo (2 May 2010)

*"I'm glad they were caught, if the allegations prove to be true, because you're talking about people who are pretty close to recruit status out there, and they're very vulnerable," Lewis MacKenzie said.*

EDMONTON - Four low-ranking soldiers stationed at CFB Wainwright have been arrested for drug trafficking while several more could be slapped with possession charges. 

Details were sketchy Thursday. Military officials would say only that the allegations are still under investigation and no names will be released until charges are laid. 

Capt. Sandra Bourne with the Canadian Forces Provost Marshal's office said the suspects were arrested, but have since been released with conditions, such as where they can go and who they can associate with. They remain on active duty. 

She said all involved are lower-ranking soldiers "who've served only for a short time. They are not in positions of authority." 

Bourne could not say when anyone will be formally charged. 

Military police are still trying to determine exactly what drugs were allegedly being trafficked. 

"The arrests were made in relation to some type of hallucinogenic drug," Bourne said, "but they're still testing to determine its exact nature." 

A recent survey by the Canadian Forces found that the illicit drug of choice among soldiers is marijuana. 

The study found that nearly 4.7% "recently" smoked pot, almost one in 20. 

Military officials are quick to point out that the figure is much lower than the Canadian population in general, where surveys have found that up to 14% like to smoke up. 

Alcohol abuse, however, is another matter. The Department of National Defence website says that binging (downing five or more drinks in a sitting) is "a common drinking practice by 40% of Canadian Forces members." 

Only 32% of post-secondary students -- generally considered the heaviest drinkers in society -- party that much. 

One rank-and-file soldier stationed in Edmonton said it shouldn't be surprising that military types like to party. 

He compared the lifestyle to working in a boomtown like Fort McMurray. 

"You get these young guys, many single and right out of high school, suddenly making good money. They work long hours in a tough, stressful job," said the soldier, who spoke on condition of anonymity. "This is how some blow off steam." 

But when soldiers are in a combat zone, they're all business, says retired major-general Lewis MacKenzie. 

"Outside the wire, supervision is 24-7," he said. "It's cheek-to-jowl and nobody, but nobody, in the majority group is going to tolerate anybody in the minority group abusing drugs. You have to trust the guys on your right and on your left." 

However, he added, "I'd be very concerned about it in a training environment." 

CFB Wainwright is Western Canada's major training ground, where soldiers have been honing their combat skills before deploying to Afghanistan. 

"I'm glad they were caught, if the allegations prove to be true, because you're talking about people who are pretty close to recruit status out there, and they're very vulnerable," MacKenzie said. 

The Canadian Forces has a zero-tolerance policy on drug abuse. Random drug testing can be done at any time, and all troops shipping out to Afghanistan are subjected to a short-notice urine test. 

Anyone who tests positive stays home and is subject to disciplinary action and possibly rehabilitation. 

The blanket testing began in 2007. Of the first 1,500 tested, 4.8% failed. 

Another 2.6% submitted diluted urine samples. They were immediately removed from pre-deployment training and faced an administrative review.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (3 May 2010)

There is a difference between drug trafficking and possession for the purpose of drug trafficking.  If you get whacked with trafficking it is getting caught actually moving/selling the drugs.  Possession for the purpose can speak to quantity and/or packaging as well as other found items that support the belief that there is traffcking going on.  
I'm curious what type of drug it turns out to be.  Not too many hallucinogens out there.  Shrooms are impossible to find these days!  So I hear
 ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (3 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> There is a difference between drug trafficking and possession for the purpose of drug trafficking.  If you get whacked with trafficking it is getting caught actually moving/selling the drugs.  Possession for the purpose can speak to quantity and/or packaging as well as other found items that support the belief that there is traffcking going on.



Thanks for clearing that up. I always thought the two were the same and that some reporter had just screwed-up the reporting. 



> I'm curious what type of drug it turns out to be.  Not too many hallucinogens out there.  Shrooms are impossible to find these days!  So I hear  ;D



Mushrooms were the first thing I thought of too. However, I think out in B.C. there are hallucinogenic mushrooms native to the region. According to my handy reference on drugs the other two main hallucinogens are LSD and mescaline (aka peyote). If its not mushrooms these guys were busted on I'll bet on LSD.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (4 May 2010)

Yeah, those are the main ones.  Can't speak for out west, but I've never heard of anyone getting nailed for acid in over ten years and I've never seen peyote anywhere in our area.  Gotta be mushrooms.  
Or somebody is misclassing their suspected drugs.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 May 2010)

Name them and shame them, give them a trial, and with an expected ZERO tolerance drug policy, fire their arses out the door dishonourably.

They are simply a disgrace to us all.


OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2010)

Got a PM from a member, normally I would not publically post a PM but thought this was fit to post on what goes on in some peoples minds. He responded to my above post as fol:

"I highly disagree.

There's thousands of soldiers who drink heavily every weekend, on leave, on postings, ect, and that's considered "acceptable". Then theres a good chunk that get rowdy, get into fights, start verbal confrontations, and almost all incidents result in very very minor administrative action against them.

Yet I smoke pot on my OWN TIME, on my OWN PROPERTY, and I get military disipline and a natch on my career record because of a drug test. There's something wrong with that, very wrong.  

I just feel your being too broad man."

The highlighted bit above blew me a way........

Summing up, binge drinking is NOT acceptable, nor is violent behaviour. Many charges result from this and repeat offenders can find themselves being discharged. I don't know where Mr Rez gets his info from, and I certainlly hope those with his drug smoking attitude are few and far between in serving members of the CF.

Alcohol is not illegal. I do NOT condone irresponsible behaviour with it, nor does the CF. 

In Australia, as a Defence Force Member, get caught with drugs in your system or room, even a small amount, and you're gone, you're done, finished with the ADF period. A small mark on one's record does not happen here, as its a ZERO tolerence policy, and I thought it was the same with the CF. If you drink too much, they'll do what they can for you, continue, and you're also gone.

Now would you want a druggo in your secton, when you all have to rely on each other when the SHTF? I don't. The same goes with a chronic alcholic.

OWDU

Edited to remove name of member... please don't quote and attribute _Private_ Messages in public.


----------



## Brutus (6 May 2010)

Booze and drugs, even marijuana, are very very different animals IMHO.

Drinking is acceptable, even when you have one too many (with certain conditions), but smoking dope is unacceptable in amy amount. Plus, there's historical precedant and military traditions that involve alcohol (mess dinners, port, pass the boot, etc.), whereas with dope, there is none. Add to that that it's a criminal offence to even possess dope.

If I knew that my fireteam partner was a dope smoker, I would not trust him. How could you trust a man that willingly breaks the CCC and the NDA so needlessly? 

If guilty, I hope they hammer these losers.


----------



## 40below (6 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Yeah, those are the main ones.  Can't speak for out west, but I've never heard of anyone getting nailed for acid in over ten years and I've never seen peyote anywhere in our area.  Gotta be mushrooms.
> Or somebody is misclassing their suspected drugs.



Now and then an enterprising individual will surprise you. Here in Kingston last month a private was convicted of robbing four different drugstores at gunpoint to obtain his poison of choice, which was Oxy. You don't see a lot of that. 

He's still on the payroll of the federal government, although now making 20 cents a day for approximately the next four years, less his 2-for-1 provincial time credit.


----------



## Greymatters (6 May 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> There's thousands of soldiers who drink heavily every weekend, on leave, on postings, ect, and that's considered "acceptable". Then theres a good chunk that get rowdy, get into fights, start verbal confrontations, and almost all incidents result in very very minor administrative action against them.
> 
> Yet I smoke pot on my OWN TIME, on my OWN PROPERTY, and I get military disipline and a natch on my career record because of a drug test. There's something wrong with that, very wrong.



Thats a pretty broad brush to paint so many soldiers with.  I would agree its a very high percentage on deployments when soldiers get their leave time, but much lower back in Canada.  

It might be a normal habit for younger single soldiers (I did it myself then), but any adult with a family who gets blind plastered drunk every  weekend has a problem in my opinion and should seek counseling.  

Regarding drug use, any one who uses illegal drugs, even on their own time, especially when the military has a clear policy and regulations forbidding their use, is no better than the common criminals being arrested by the police for the same activity.    

 :2c:


----------



## OldSolduer (6 May 2010)

Not to mention that alcohol is legal for those over a certain age to use. Marijuana is illegal. Pure and simple.

These people who insist they should be able to smoke dope and be in the CF should take their release, as their beliefs clash with our military ethos.


----------



## Tank Troll (7 May 2010)

I remember back in the 80s in Csqn and George Wallace might remember this also. Going in to a couple of ESQ's and seeing butter knives stuck out of the burner on the stove and most of the the butter knives were burnt on the ends I also remember one of the Cpl from BC being on sentry on exercise and finding some Mushrooms in one of the fields in the training area and him and another couple of individuals volunteering to do guard and awful lot.

There were 4 individuals in Edmonton around 02 - 04 that were busted for drugs and it took quite a while to get them out of the Army. They were in to every thing pot, crack, crystal meth, EX, and Cocaine. One of them had the Edmonton City police Tac team take down his PMQ because his civi "friends" were using it as a lab.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 May 2010)

40below said:
			
		

> Now and then an enterprising individual will surprise you. Here in Kingston last month a private was convicted of robbing four different drugstores at gunpoint to obtain his poison of choice, which was Oxy. You don't see a lot of that.



Prescription drug abuse is very common and drug stores everywhere are seeing this sort of thing.  But they are not considered a hallucinogen.  That is what we were trying to figure out.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 May 2010)

As the investigation is an active one, any reference to it, especially from secret "sources" will not be tolerated. Neither will mindless babbling that adds nothing to the thread.

General, non descriptive discussion, resulting from published items may continue.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2010)

You guys should keep in mind that the CF does have a rehab program for drug and alcohol related offences. That's why there is counselling. Consideration is taken for the overall scale of the offence on a case by case basis. The willingness of the soldier to change is also taken into consideration. Even to the extent of signing a contract of aggreement for a given period determined by the counsellor/s. For instance, 1 year without a drink etc etc. And afterwards, a time of probation.
However there are the lost causes.
And usually when someone is charged.......he is charged with multiple offenses to the NDA
Tolerance Zero is A1


----------



## PMedMoe (14 May 2010)

Rehab counseling is for someone who is addicted, not someone who is trafficking.  Of course, there's a _possibility_ that they were selling to feed their own habit but I'd be guessing most dealers don't use what they sell.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I'd be guessing most dealers don't use what they sell.



At street level, yes they use...............most times these dirtbags are the victims of their own addiction while smarter more dirtbaggish people use them and the folks they hook to keep a steady supply of throwaways around.


EDIT: cause I write stupid


----------



## 57Chevy (14 May 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Rehab counseling is for someone who is addicted, not someone who is trafficking.  Of course, there's a _possibility_ that they were selling to feed their own habit but I'd be guessing most dealers don't use what they sell.


True, usually a dealer with experience doesn't even use what he sells, because 1: he knows its shit. 2: he's hooked on something else that he will introduce to you later on.
Obviously the trafficker/s gets the boot. A one time offence for use is a whole different story.
Don't forget the dealer is the scumbag.....always trying to find a sucker.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 May 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Don't forget the dealer is the scumbag.....always trying to find a sucker.



Meh.  Users suck too.


----------



## 57Chevy (17 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Meh.  Users suck too.



Exactly my point...........suckers


----------



## captloadie (18 May 2010)

Some posters here are awfully quick to condemn people for the simple reason that it is illegal. _Drinking, that's legal, so its okay. Doing drugs, that's illegal, so get rid of him and for God's sake, don't let him in my foxhole, even if he's seen the error of his ways because he can't be trusted._  If smoking Pot became a non criminal offense, would everyone's attitude suddenly change? Because if so, using the original logic, everyone who steals cable, downloads pirated movies, or cheats on a TD claim or their taxes, and oh yeah, receives a DUI, should be given the boot as well. They are no more trustworthy than the guy who smokes pot on a Saturday night. Traffickers, addicts, etc are a different story.

By the way, I'm not a user, never have been, and likely never will.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 May 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Some posters here are awfully quick to condemn people for the simple reason that it is illegal. _Drinking, that's legal, so its okay. Doing drugs, that's illegal, so get rid of him and for God's sake, don't let him in my foxhole, even if he's seen the error of his ways because he can't be trusted._  If smoking Pot became a non criminal offense, would everyone's attitude suddenly change? Because if so, using the original logic, everyone who steals cable, downloads pirated movies, or cheats on a TD claim or their taxes, and oh yeah, receives a DUI, should be given the boot as well. They are no more trustworthy than the guy who smokes pot on a Saturday night. Traffickers, addicts, etc are a different story.
> 
> By the way, I'm not a user, never have been, and likely never will.



We're not talking about downloading movies. We are talking about an illicit drug and the trafficking of it. You threw in a red herring. We don't allow drinking on most ops now, and on exercises as well.


----------



## captloadie (18 May 2010)

Like it or not, certain _illicit drug use_ has become more acceptable in today's society than some of the other stuff I mentioned. And you're right, we don't allow drinking on most ops now, but what is the penalty for breaking that rule? A fine, probably being sent home early, a hit on the PER, and then . . . forgive and forget (unless it shows an individual has a grreater problem). I think the point I'm trying to make is that we shouldn't pass a broad brush moral judgement on one type of illegal activity over another.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Like it or not, certain _illicit drug use_ has become more acceptable in today's society than some of the other stuff I mentioned. And you're right, we don't allow drinking on most ops now, but what is the penalty for breaking that rule? A fine, probably being sent home early, a hit on the PER, and then . . . forgive and forget (unless it shows an individual has a greater problem). I think the point I'm trying to make is that we shouldn't pass a broad brush moral judgement on one type of illegal activity over another.



Don't care what the rest of society says or feels about certain illicit drugs. QR&Os states it quite clearly. There for that's all I care about. 

As far as  stealing cable, downloading pirated movies, or cheating on their taxes, that doesn't effect the way some one performs there duty. 

The reason I don't like having someone in my crew using is because it affects their performance thus the reason it is illegal. The other stuff doesn't affect how they do their job. 

Now cheating on a TD claim. That is also Covered under QR&Os So yes I care about that also. How ever again let me state it doesn't inhibit their performance or their ability to do their job.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 May 2010)

captloadie said:
			
		

> Like it or not, certain _illicit drug use_ has become more acceptable in today's society than some of the other stuff I mentioned. And you're right, we don't allow drinking on most ops now, but what is the penalty for breaking that rule? A fine, probably being sent home early, a hit on the PER, and then . . . forgive and forget (unless it shows an individual has a grreater problem). I think the point I'm trying to make is that we shouldn't pass a broad brush moral judgement on one type of illegal activity over another.



Am I the only one that thinks the idea of a pothead C-17 air/ground crew is scary as hell?  

You are mistaking drug acceptance with a lack of drug enforcement from the courts.  The more people are comfortable with breaking the law and judges allowing them to do so the more it looks like it is "acceptable".  The other red herring you are tossing is to ignore the phsiological effects alcohol and (in this case) TCH have on the body.  Alcohol disolves into your blood stream with water and is metabolized at one once per hour by your liver.  TCH is absorbed into your blood stream by fat and stores itself where fat is prevalent.  The highest concentration of fat with the highest blood flow in your body is your brain.  If you smoke a joint today it will be 6 months before it is completely out of your system.  So if you smoke one joint a week, in six months you will have 26 joints worth of TCH in your brainpan in varying concentrations.  But it only takes around one month of abstenance to beat a drug screen.  
It isn't moral judgement, it is practical.


----------



## 57Chevy (18 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks the idea of a pothead C-17 air/ground crew is scary as hell?



You are surely not alone. THC is a narcotic.
Narcotics cause confusion, drowsiness. nausea, vomiting, constipation, decreased urination,
trouble breathing, and what else?
The big one is CONFUSION.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks the idea of a pothead C-17 air/ground crew is scary as hell?



No you are not I also don't want a pothead carring a weapon around me either especially if I'm relying on that individual to be backing me up. 

Good point about enforcement and acceptance as that is exactly what it is.


----------



## Occam (18 May 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> You are surely not alone. THC is a narcotic.
> Narcotics cause confusion, drowsiness. nausea, vomiting, constipation, decreased urination,
> trouble breathing, and what else?
> The big one is CONFUSION.



Cannabis/THC are not narcotics, and do not produce the symptoms you described.


----------



## 57Chevy (18 May 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> Cannabis/THC are not narcotics, and do not produce the symptoms you described.



Find your answer here: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_thc_a_narcotic
then search side effects for narcotics.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Find your answer here: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_thc_a_narcotic
> then search side effects for narcotics.



Well, since the question on Wiki answers wasn't even answered, how can you use that link as proof?

Here's a quote from Wikipedia (not a much better source) which states:



> A looser usage of the word "narcotic" to refer to any illegal or unlawfully possessed drug including marijuana and cocaine is common worldwide, although these substances are not considered narcotics in a medical or scientific context.



Also, a Marijuana Fact Sheet:



> Marijuana is not a narcotic. Although California law calls it a narcotic, it is pharmacologically distinct from the family of opium derivatives and synthetic narcotics.



Now, can we get back on topic?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (18 May 2010)

Perhaps they are thinking of the old Narcotics Control Act, which used to govern all contraband substances.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 May 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Perhaps they are thinking of the old Narcotics Control Act, which used to govern all contraband substances.



Perhaps.  Somehow, I doubt it with the Wiki answer link.


----------



## Tank Troll (18 May 2010)

I don't care if it is a narcotic a herbal a organic or a pharmaceutical. I don't want any one the is using it any where near me or my people. I don't care if it is considered a soft drug or if it is more accepted by society or not.


----------



## armyvern (18 May 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> I don't care if it is a narcotic a herbal a organic or a pharmaceutical. I don't want any one the is using it any where near me or my people. I don't care if it is considered a soft drug or if it is more accepted by society or not.



But that's a whole other thread ~ the ones wondering about medicinal use, should it be legalized etc.

This thread ... isn't that one. This thread is about a factual case with real CF members facing real charges. Perhaps we can stick to facts here.


----------



## captloadie (19 May 2010)

Army Vern is correct, this thread is supposed to be about the 4 who were arrested for allegedly trafficking in illicit drugs.

But I'll go back off topic to the point of not wanting a pothead as part of my groundcrew or as a fire team partner. I no more would want to have a guy who is hung over from abusing alcohol (which is legal), or suffering the shakes because they haven't had their 8 am pick me up. Or the guy who quit smoking yesterday and is suffering nicotine withdrawal. When I raised my original point, it was meant to say that we should be concerned with the effects the substance has on the person, not whether the substance is illegal.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jun 2010)

Not sure if this is related to this story or not but:

News Room
Update On Drug Investigation At CFB Wainwright
CFNIS MA 10-01 - June 15, 2010

WAINWRIGHT, Alta. - Media representatives are invited to attend a media opportunity that will update them on the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) drug investigation at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Wainwright. 

Date: Wednesday June 16, 2010
Time: 11:00 a.m.
Place: CFB Wainwright 

-30- 

Note to editors/news directors: 

Media interested in attending are asked to confirm their attendance no later than 7:00 p.m. Mountain Time, June 15, 2010, with Land Force Western Area Public Affairs by calling 780-973-4011 Extension 4325 or Emilie.Faucher@forces.gc.ca


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jun 2010)

News Room
Cf Members Charged With Drug Offences
CFNIS NR - 2010-09 - June 16, 2010

WAINWRIGHT, Alta. -The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS) the investigative arm of the Canadian Forces Military Police, yesterday charged the following nine current Canadian Forces (CF) members from Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Wainwright with several drug-related offences: 

• Corporal Thomas MacDougall; 

• Private Jeffrey Brennan; 

• Private Benjamin Humphrey; 

• Private Dominique Malette; 

• Private Glen Morgan; 

• Private Michael Polack; 

• Private Claude Roger Rocan; 

• Private Clayton Taylor; and 

• Private Matthew Wright; 

The following former CF members, who have recently released, have also been charged: 

• Ex-Private Michael Masserey; 

• Ex-Private David McKinnell; and 

• Ex-Private Melyssa Lake (previously charged on May 19, 2010). 

Their release was scheduled prior to the investigation, and CF members can be charged for offences up to two years following their release from service. 

The charges were laid after an investigation led by the CFNIS’s National Drug Enforcement Team, with the assistance of the Military Police Detachment at CFB Wainwright, and the RCMP "K" Division Clandestine Lab Enforcement and Response (CLEAR) Team. The RCMP also assisted the investigation with the provision of a police drug detection dog. 

The CFNIS charged ex-Private David McKinnell and Private Matthew Wright each with one count of production of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the National Defence Act (NDA), pursuant to section 7(2)(c) of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act (CDSA). The production charges are related to the manufacture of Dimethyltryptamine (DMT), a type of hallucinogenic drug. The two individuals were also charged with multiple counts of trafficking and possession of controlled substances, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to sections 5(1) and 4(1) of the CDSA. 

The CFNIS also charged ex-Private Michael Masserey and Private Glen Morgan with trafficking of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 5(1) of the CDSA, and multiple counts of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA. 

The eight other current and former CF members were charged with possession of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA, and with controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA. Additional information regarding the specifics of the charges is included in the backgrounder at the link below. 

"These charges show the continuous commitment of the Canadian Forces Military Police to ensure a work environment free of drugs for CF personnel,” said Major Daniel Dandurand, Officer Commanding the CFNIS Western Region Detachment. 

The files of the accused will now be referred to the Director of Military Prosecutions (DMP) who will decide whether to proceed or not with preferral of charges to court martial. 

  

The CFNIS is an independent Military Police unit with a mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, DND employees, and CF personnel serving in Canada and abroad. 

-30- 

Note to editors/news directors: 

For more details on the charges laid, please go to: 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=00&id=3422 

For more information about the CFNIS, please go to: 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2824 

For more information about the CFNIS Investigation Process, please go to: http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2960 

Fore more information about the Military Justice System, please go to: 

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=03&id=3227 

Media contact: 

Captain Sandra Bourne 

CFPM Public Affairs Officer 



News Room
CF Members Charged With Drug Offences
CFNIS BG 10-01 - June 16, 2010

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS), the investigative arm of the Canadian Forces Military Police, has charged twelve members of the Canadian Forces (CF) with drug-related offences at Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Wainwright on June 15, 2010.

Investigation process

CFNIS investigations are completed in accordance with Canadian police standards. An investigation includes interviews of all persons of interest, collection of evidence, and analysis of all of the information collected. 

The charges were laid after an investigation led by the CFNIS’s National Drug Enforcement Team, with the assistance of the Military Police Detachment at CFB Wainwright, and the RCMP "K" Division Clandestine Lab Enforcement and Response (CLEAR) Team. The RCMP also assisted the investigation with the provision of a police drug detection dog. 

Findings 
The CFNIS charged twelve former and current CF members with more than 70 offences on June 15, 2010. Following are the detailed charges:

Ex-Private David McKinnell was charged with one count of production of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the National Defence Act (NDA), pursuant to section7(2)(c) of the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act (CDSA); two counts of trafficking of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 5(1) of the CDSA; one count of disobeying a court order, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 127(1) of the Criminal Code of Canada (CCC); one count of pointing a firearm, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 87(1) of the CCC; seven counts of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and six counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA;
            
Private Matthew Wright was charged with one count of production of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section7(2)(c) of the CDSA; two counts of trafficking of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 5(1) of the CDSA; three counts of possession of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and four counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Ex-Private Michael Masserey was charged with two counts of trafficking of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA pursuant to section 5(1) of the CDSA; two counts of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; one count of failure to comply with conditions, contrary to section 101.1 of the NDA; and three counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Private Glen Morgan was charged with one count of trafficking of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 5(1) of the CDSA; two counts of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and two counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Private Benjamin Humphrey was charged with five counts of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and five counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Private Dominique Malette was charged with two counts of possession of a controlled substance contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; two counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; and two counts of stealing, contrary to section 114 of the NDA; 

Ex-Private Melyssa Lake was charged on May 19, 2010, with one count of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and three counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Private Clayton Taylor was charged with one count of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and three counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Corporal Thomas MacDougall and Private Michael Polack were charged with one count each of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and two counts each of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; 

Private Claude Roger Rocan was charged with one count of possession of a controlled substance, contrary to section 130 of the NDA, pursuant to section 4(1) of the CDSA; and one count of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA; and 

Private Jeffrey Brennan was charged with three counts of controlled substance use, contrary to section 129 of the NDA. 

Types of drugs involved

The drug production charges are related to the manufacture of dimethyltryptamine (DMT), a type of hallucinogenic drug. This was confirmed by Health Canada following laboratory analysis of samples seized.

The drug trafficking charges are related to ecstasy, cannabis, and some prescription drugs.

The drug possession charges are related to cannabis, ecstasy, DMT, cocaine, and some prescription drugs.

The drug use charges are related to cannabis, ecstasy, DMT, cocaine and some prescription drugs.

Next steps

The files of the accused will now be referred to the Director of Military Prosecutions (DMP) who will decide whether to proceed or not to court martial (preferral of charges). 

The Canadian Forces National Investigation Service (CFNIS)

The CFNIS is an independent Military Police unit with a mandate to investigate serious and sensitive matters in relation to National Defence property, Departmental employees, and Canadian Forces personnel serving in Canada and abroad.

The Commanding Officer of the CFNIS reports directly to the Canadian Forces Provost Marshal.
Regardless of the circumstance or environment, the members of the CFNIS remain under his command. This reporting structure allows the CFNIS to conduct thorough investigations in a fair and impartial manner. 

- 30 -

For more information about the CFNIS, go to ;
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2824 

For more information about the CFNIS Investigation Process, go to ;
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/view-news-afficher-nouvelles-eng.asp?id=2960 

Fore more information about the Military Justice System, please go to ;
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/news-nouvelles/news-nouvelles-eng.asp?cat=03&id=3227


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Jun 2010)

Step 1.

Name 'em and shame 'em.

Well done, these people are disgusting pieces of work.

Lets hope finally for some 'discipline by example'.


Then we have people like this, our own 'captloadie'... (who want to go soft on scum like this)

Post No.25 (and there is another on Poast No.23)

"Like it or not, certain _illicit drug use_ has become more acceptable in today's society than some of the other stuff I mentioned. And you're right, we don't allow drinking on most ops now, but what is the penalty for breaking that rule? A fine, probably being sent home early, a hit on the PER, and then . . . forgive and forget (unless it shows an individual has a grreater problem). I think the point I'm trying to make is that we shouldn't pass a broad brush moral judgement on one type of illegal activity over another."

Go figure, eh.....

Drugs ruin lives - PERIOD! Those who sell, and those who use them.

OWDU


----------



## daftandbarmy (16 Jun 2010)

But what will the decision makers in Ottawa do now that their supply has been cut off?  ;D


----------



## XMP (16 Jun 2010)

Unbelievable.  They violated their oath, violated  society's trust, their comrade's trust , all for a few dollars?  If they are found guilty, nail and jail them.  Two years less a day in Edmonton,  then Category 1 Dismissal with Disgrace, followed by a many, many years in the Civil Pen. 
Disgust is not a sufficient word. :threat:


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jun 2010)

XMP said:
			
		

> Unbelievable.  They violated their oath, violated  society's trust, their comrade's trust , all for a few dollars?  If they are found guilty, nail and jail them.  Two years less a day in Edmonton,  then Category 1 Dismissal with Disgrace, followed by a many, many years in the Civil Pen.
> Disgust is not a sufficient word. :threat:



I'm not sure they'll get that much. I'll wait and see. Yes and I am disugusted by this as well.


----------



## the 48th regulator (16 Jun 2010)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Step 1.
> 
> Name 'em and shame 'em.
> 
> ...



Wes,

Yer onto something.  Then what we need are adds.  Lots of them, with smart thinking women, that will advocate on behalf of all of us clean livin' folk.

Sumthin' along these lines, back in the good old days.....








dileas

tess


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Jun 2010)

SOme of those hotties my lips wouldn't WANT to touch. That WOULD take a lot of liquour. ;D


----------



## GAP (16 Jun 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> SOme of those hotties my lips wouldn't WANT to touch. That WOULD take a lot of liquour. ;D



Awww....come on...that one on the left hand side with the constipated look is just your type.....mind, not your fantasy, your type..... ;D


----------



## 2010newbie (16 Jun 2010)

It looks to me like a few of the women were unable to make it to the shoot that day, so they offered some free beer to some guys in the bar to take their place......


----------



## 57Chevy (16 Jun 2010)

Looks to me like a few of them could beat the living.............out of many a pilgrim  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jun 2010)

12 at CFB Wainwright face 70 drug charges
Last Updated: Wednesday, June 16, 2010 | 3:13 PM MT 
CBC News 





Officials at CFB Wainwright have announced drug charges against 12 former and current military members. (CBC)

Twelve current and former members of the military stationed at Canadian Forces Base Wainwright in eastern Alberta have been charged with 70 drug offences.

Charges include possession of a controlled substance, production of a controlled substance and drug trafficking.

The substances alleged to be involved are cocaine, the hallucinogenic drug DMT, cannabis, ecstasy and some prescription drugs.

Two of the accused have also been charged with production of DMT.

A DMT lab was found in a residence on the base, which is usually reserved for privates awaiting release or training, said Maj. Daniel Dandurand, officer commanding the Canadian Forces National Investigation Service's Western Region Detachment.

The street value of the drugs was estimated at $10,000 by Dandurand.

The arrests were made under the National Defence Act and the Controlled Drugs and Substances Act.

The military announced in April that four soldiers at CFB Wainwright had been arrested on suspicion of drug trafficking.

"This is a rare occurrence where we have such an investigation of this magnitude with this result," Dandurand said.

Those charged are: Cpl. Thomas MacDougall, Pte. Jeffrey Brennan, Pte. Benjamin Humphrey, Pte. Dominique Malette, Pte. Glen Morgan, Pte. Michael Polack, Pte. Claude Roger Rocan, Pte. Clayton Taylor and Pte. Matthew Wright.

Three former privates who worked on the base have also been charged: Michael Masserey, David McKinnell and Melyssa Lake, who was previously charged on May 19.


----------



## Tank Troll (16 Jun 2010)

Back to the topic at hand

Did any one read the comments left on CBC web sight. 
Wow!!! 
Lot of people out there that a) Don't have a clue about our drug testing and tolerance policy
                                             b) Think that because of the sh!t we see and do than that makes it all right to use drugs
                                             c)  Think that a lot of us, if not all are smoking up on a regular basis in Afghanistan.
                                             d) Some just don't really make much sense because I think they are using drugs.
One individual who claimed to have served for 12 years said that in Petawawa they referred to pot plants as tomato plants and everone was planting them while on test drives?

We also give our Fighter pilots speed (for some reason)? Most Air force types I've met seem waaaay to mellow and relaxed to be on speed.  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (16 Jun 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> We also give our Fighter pilots speed (for some reason)? Most Air force types I've met seem waaaay to mellow and relaxed to be on speed.  ;D



Our pilots are so relaxed we give them speed to crank them up to "mellow."    ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Jun 2010)

XMP said:
			
		

> Unbelievable.  They violated their oath, violated  society's trust, their comrade's trust , all for a few dollars?



Unfortunately, I suspect they did it for more than a _few dollars._ Maj. Dandurand estimated street value of $10,000 for the drugs they found which is not to shabby if you ask me. Unfortunately, manufacturing and smuggling drugs is big business, with a big profit margin, provided you don't get caught! And even if yu do get caught a lot of times you just get a slap on the wrist and the way you go. 

The fact that they were actually manufacturing one of the drugs would seem to indicate that they had a ready market for the drug. It will also be interesting to see how long this operation had been going on. I'm sure we see more fallout from this as the investigation expands. 

It will also be interesting to see how long this operation had been going on.


----------



## SeanNewman (16 Jun 2010)

OWDU,

It has long been an inside joke (for lack of a better term) that "zero tolerance" in the CF is far from it.

It is extremely rare statistically in the last decade to get the boot right out the door for drug use.  There are three levels of disciplinary action taken against a member (multiple terms because they've been named lots of different things):

1. Initial / Verbal (ironically "verbal" must be written);
2. Formal / Written / Recorded; and
3. Counselling and Probation.
(Level 4 if there were one would be release from the CF).

Usually something like a Drunk Driving charge will land someone on level 2.  Something like poor performance at work will be level 1 to start.  Theoretically things can be serious to send a member to immediate release such as drug use because it's "zero tolerance", but the vast majority of cases I have seen have gone to L3 and the member has stayed in the forces.

It's not rank dependent either.  Three years ago a deploying infantry officer failed his drug test and was kicked off the tour, but was actively employed on the rear party and not released.


----------



## blacktriangle (16 Jun 2010)

You would really think that the members named in that article would do a better job with their facebook privacy settings, especially considering all the media attention. It's pretty funny to watch, actually.


----------



## 57Chevy (16 Jun 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> You would really think that the members named in that article would do a better job with their facebook privacy settings, especially considering all the media attention. It's pretty funny to watch, actually.



That's why I call it FF Book  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jun 2010)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> We also give our Fighter pilots speed (for some reason)? Most Air force types I've met seem waaaay to mellow and relaxed to be on speed.  ;D



Speed  :

"Go pills" such as Dextroamphetamine, can be used to stay awake and alert on very long missions. Their use is discussed on aeromedical training as well as the effective use of caffeine. That being said, i have not heard of any Canadian aircrew using them or any of our medical facilities prescribing them for aircrews.

Myself, i have strategicaly used Red Bull on 12 hour night flights...........take me to jail.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Jun 2010)

No "Go Pills" for us (or Speed for that matter).  I use Boosts and Coffee to stay focused (before a flight obviously).


----------



## aesop081 (17 Jun 2010)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> No "Go Pills" for us (or Speed for that matter).  I use Boosts and Coffee to stay focused (before a flight obviously).



I also strategicaly use the bunk / floor when tired on flights....... ;D


----------



## Im Carl G carry me (17 Jun 2010)

Spectrum said:
			
		

> You would really think that the members named in that article would do a better job with their facebook privacy settings, especially considering all the media attention. It's pretty funny to watch, actually.


Knowing most of the guys in question, I am quite sure it never occurred to them. None of them are exactly rocket scientists.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jun 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> OWDU,
> 
> It has long been an inside joke (for lack of a better term) that "zero tolerance" in the CF is far from it.
> 
> ...



Hey PM, thank goodness its zero tolerance here, seen it in action many times.  :nod:


Hey Tess, those 'chicks' are sure ugly. It would have to be a very VERY dark night and/or a very VERY long deployment both scenerios fueled by my 'fren' Jack  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I also strategicaly use the bunk / floor when tired on flights....... ;D



We don't really have that option in the Army while on foot  

Although I would pay to hear a platoon commander say "We've been walking all night and still have a long way to go, I think I'll have some troops carry me the rest of the way on a stretcher so I can get some rack and be fresh for H Hour".


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jun 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Awww....come on...that one on the left hand side with the constipated look is just your type.....mind, not your fantasy, your type..... ;D



Are you saying I'm full of crap? LOL ;D


----------



## GAP (17 Jun 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> Are you saying I'm full of crap? LOL ;D



I wouldn't have said that.....no sireee.....not me.....never......well.......................... ;D


----------



## McG (17 Jun 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> There are three levels of disciplinary action taken against a member (multiple terms because they've been named lots of different things):
> 
> 1. Initial / Verbal (ironically "verbal" must be written);
> 2. Formal / Written / Recorded; and
> ...


There are not multiple terms.  You are out of date, and should consult the DAOD 5019 series.  There is Initial Counselling, Recorded Warning, Counselling and Probation, and Release.  There is no such thing as Verbal Warning, Formal Warning or Written Warning.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Usually something like a Drunk Driving charge will land someone on level 2.


No.  IAW CANFORGEN 092/02, the commission of criminal offences in connection with the use of alcohol is normally serious enough to warrant counselling and probation.  So, all drivers in a DUI incident should be placed on C&P under CFAO 19-31.

I recognize there is one formation commander who decided that there were too many C&P for DUI under his Comd and so directed that units would issue RWs.  However, this is not the norm based on national policy.  In the formation that you are currently a part of, C&P is being used as the corrective measure for first time DUI.

My unit believes the act to be sufficiently abhorrent to CF expectations that all those who willingly participate as passengers have failed to meet service expectations – they have willingly placed their own lives in danger and participated in the endangerment of everyone else on the road.  They will also be corrected with a remedial measure.



			
				Petamocto said:
			
		

> Theoretically things can be serious to send a member to immediate release such as drug use because it's "zero tolerance", but the vast majority of cases I have seen have gone to L3 and the member has stayed in the forces.


Going back to the DAOD 5019 series, you will find that a 12 month C&P is the minimum start point for remedial measures relating to drug abuse.  Typically, these abusers are also hit on the disciplinary side with charges that go to summary trial.


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Jun 2010)

Initial Counselling, RW, C&P are administrative measures, not disciplinary.


----------



## SeanNewman (17 Jun 2010)

MCG,

I'm at home on leave and couldn't remember the newest terms.  They have been called those things in the last, which is what I meant by multiple.  Similar to ISCC, JNCO, JLC, DP3A.

Clarify in the DUI, it usually ends up is Recorded Warning from what I saw 04-09 in 2 CMBG.  It's not my place to criticize my superiors' choices as to why they put the guys on RW instead of higher.

MAS,

You are correct and I was wrong.


----------



## stealthylizard (17 Jun 2010)

What has puzzled me about this, is how they were able to manufacture drugs.  Wouldn't routine inspections kind of take care of that problem?   ???


----------



## Retired AF Guy (17 Jun 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> What has puzzled me about this, is how they were able to manufacture drugs.  Wouldn't routine inspections kind of take care of that problem?   ???



The drug they were accused of manufacturing is DMT or its scientific name Dimethyltryptamine, which prior to this I have never heard of. Apparently DMT is a natural-occurring substance that can be found in various common plants like Reed Canary Grass. It has been used by various native groups to enhance religious experiences.  And apparently, it can be freebased very easily in your kitchen. 

 This site can gives all the info you need to know about the drug. He is the users description of using DMT:



> After inhalation of a full dose of DMT is a single breath, the effects will be experienced in ten or fifteen seconds, usually before exhalation of the smoke. The initial "rush" sensation is similar to the feeling of rapid acceleration and may be accompanied by vertigo. Users often describe high-pitched sounds, which may be perceived as being insect noises. The peak effect occurs within two to three minutes, during which most users are stunned and speechless. Arabesque or geometric colored patterns seen with eyes opened or closed, similar to those experienced with LSD, mescaline or psilocybine are commonly reported effects of DMT. T. McKenna has vividly described presumed contact with intelligent "machine elves reported by some DMT users (McKenna 1991). Paranoia and panic reactions are probably more frequent following DMT adminstration than with other entheogenic drugs--a consequence, doubtless, of the extreme rapidity with which the user is torn out of his everyday consciousness and thrust into a swirling, screaming, visionary state. This makes set and setting extremely important. Ten minutes after smoking the user invariably feels a diminution in the effect, and by the time fifteen to twenty-five minutes have elapsed, the effect has dissipated completely (Bigwood & Ott 1977).



The writer posts this warning: 





> DMT should not be used casually, like a sort of marijuana. One should not drive or operate machinery under the influence of DMT or other short-acting tryptamine entheogen. The psychological state of the user is crucial. DMT should never be used if one is tense, anxious, worried, tired, etc. Most users prefer to commence the experience sitting down or reclining (the alternative might be falling down!). The setting should be sheltered and peaceful, free of noise and intrusions.



Here is a description of what can go wrong: 



> 3 BIG Mistakes - A DMT injection turns into a "hellish" experience
> 
> "I had been up for three days and two nights working on a manuscript. That was the first mistake. The room where the "experiment" was to take place was a dirty, dingy, insanely cluttered pest hole. That was the second mistake. I was told that I would see God. That was the third and worst mistake of all.
> 
> ...



The above description sounds like something that was torn out of a H.P Lovecraft novel!


----------



## Tank Troll (17 Jun 2010)

Holy Hell! I had no idea about this stuff. I thought this only could be found in hard crazy junkie stuff like Herion or LSD


----------



## dangerboy (17 Jun 2010)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> Wouldn't routine inspections kind of take care of that problem?   ???



One of the problems is that fact that they manufacture the stuff out of common material.  One of the ingredients I was told that is used is Epsom salt, I remember when I walked through the lines and saw some sitting on a table I thought nothing of it.  I thought they were using it to soak their feet in, making drugs out of it never occurred to me.  We need a PD session on this stuff as I was talking to several NCO's and none of us knew what to look for.


----------



## 57Chevy (17 Jun 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> One of the problems is that fact that they manufacture the stuff out of common material.  One of the ingredients I was told that is used is Epsom salt, I remember when I walked through the lines and saw some sitting on a table I thought nothing of it.  I thought they were using it to soak their feet in, making drugs out of it never occurred to me.  We need a PD session on this stuff as I was talking to several NCO's and none of us knew what to look for.



Information on the subject can be found here:

http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/dmt/extraction_guide1/dmt_extraction_guide1.shtml


----------



## DCRabbit (18 Jun 2010)

Why would anyone wanna do this drug? It doesn't sound like any fun at all.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jun 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> We need a PD session on this stuff as I was talking to several NCO's and none of us knew what to look for.



That PD session already exists. It was mandated by CANFORGEN (09/43 iirc) some time ago. it is called "supervisor's drug, alcohol and gambling addiction awareness training". As per the CANFORGEN, it is manditory for all supervisors. The course has a MITE code that will show up on your MPRR.

I completed mine earlier this year. It was run by the health promotion folks & Wing addictions councilor. They had displays of what the drugs actualy look like and a ton of information on all of them and good information on how to spot problem individuals.


----------



## Wookilar (22 Jun 2010)

Comparing some of these charges to DUI is starting to get my dander up....
Manufacturing and trafficking drugs are far more serious than some dummy using poor judgement driving home (repeated offenders are different IMO). That said dummy will be lucky if there are not serious repercussions to the DUI. Just ask any Trucker that has gotten charged. There are supposed to be serious repercussions to any charge, especially a DUI. That's why "adverse" PERs exist.

If they are guilty of trafficking/manufacturing, I am hoping they will get more than a slap on the wrist. Those that got nailed for possesion/usage, will get the said counselling. Don't forget, untrained Pte's have been released for less than this. With the amount of people waiting to get in currently, I don't think anyone will lose any sleep about 9 missing Pte's and 1 Cpl.

C&P for all involving drugs charges is mandatory. It's up the their individual CoC to ensure that the conditions of the C&P are carried out.


Wook


----------

